# What an amazing animal, read but do not repat!!!



## Niexist (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow well I got a Tegu after reading this forum and watching some of bobby's video. I've had him for about 4 months now. Well Archie is kept in an enclosure in my backyard. Two days ago he managed to rip the screen off his enclosure and escape.

I searched for him for 8 hours straight, to no avail. He was gone I thought. I also figured that considering the time of the year it would be 6 months before he came out of whatever hole he had burrowed into, and who knows if I would even be at the same house I'm at now then.

Then this morning something amazing happened. I recently had my tegu go into a frenzie over a little terrier that also lives here with me. He hates that dog so I had kept them seperated.

Well this morning the dog was in the backyard, and suddenly he started barking like mad. I knew that the dog was set off by the lizard, and vice versa, so I went outside to see if maybe Archie was out there.

Now here is the amazing thing about Archie I look out in the backyard, and under the fence gate is archie's big fat head. The dog scrappy is barking at him like mad but Archie is refusing to back off, he wants back in his house, and no puny dog is going to scare him off.

After thanking Jesus for bringing him back to me, I switched him into another much more secure enclosure that he can't possible. I just can't imagine the bravery of this animal I mean despite the dog barking at him, he refused to back off, he was coming back home after his little adventure.

I don't know how far he travelled, but I live in a huge condo complex and this 4 year old tegu came back. He doesn't act as affectionate as Bobby's tegu, but I think he loves me. People can say what they want about these reptiles but I have grown more attached to Archie in 4 months than I have to my bearded dragons in 2 years. 

Thank you to everyone on this site for introducing me to this amazing animal.


----------



## GraphiK (Oct 24, 2009)

Congratulations on getting your tegu back! I would love to see some pictures of him!


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 25, 2009)

congrats! great story. Lets see some pictures


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow.What a story.Congrats on getting him back.Thank God for miracles.I would like to see some pictures, too  .I know how you feel about being more attached to the Tegu than any other lizard  .


----------



## Niexist (Oct 26, 2009)

here is a picture a couple months old of Archie. He's about 3 and a half feet long and about 8 pounds(guestimate on the weight)


----------

